# what are the names of the last babies you know born?



## BethHx

Got this idea off another forum.

last 3 girls born and last 3 boys ..

girls:
Louella
Eliza (mine)
Eliza 

boys:
Logan
Freddie
Freddie


----------



## hanni

Girls: 
Isla
Annabelle
Belle

Boys: 
Dominic (mine) 
Benjamin
Will

:)


----------



## Boo44

Glad Freddie is popular! ;)

Girls:

Florence Rose
Betty Rose
Harriet Mary

Boys:

Luke Thomas
Elliott Rees
Dominic (can't remember the middle name they gave him)

All friends children. I'm definitely at the age of the baby boom all my friends are popping them out or pregnant!


----------



## BethHx

I seem to be the only person I know thats pregnant atm!


----------



## staralfur

Girls: 
Ellie
Olivia 
Elisabeth 

Boys: 
Jude 
Sean 
Calvin


----------



## wannabemomy37

Sadie
Carly
Lilly 
Natalie 
Mikayla 
Sadie (due any day)

Everyone just had girls, lol...


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thomas
Kaden Sebastian
Henry Joshua

Amelia Rose
Ava Mae
Layla Rose


----------



## AngelofTroy

Good thread!

Boys:
Ronnie 
Edison 
Finley 

Girls: 
Gracie 
Maya 
Josephine


----------



## RubyRainbows

Emma Louise
Marilyn Hope
Olive & Violet (twins)

Andrew John
Zachary Ryan
Camden


----------



## k4th

Girls:
Penelope
Charlotte
Grace

Boys:
Rowan
Daniel
Luke


----------



## alibaba24

girls

Isla
Abbey
Emily

boys

fraser
jack 
ben


----------



## emyandpotato

Boys:
Blake
Brodie
Max

Girls:
Emily
Ava (x2)
Halle


----------



## Indi84

Girls
Jessica
Abigail
Christina

Boys
Edison
Aaron
Jack


----------



## mattison

Girls:

Claire
Camren
Naomi

Boys:

Abel
Zachary
Noah


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Brody
Oliver
Evie
Elsie
Violet
Jake

Local friends ^ not online friends.


----------



## charliekay

Girls:

Millie
Holly
Evie

Boys:

Thomas
Riley
Jacob


----------



## minties

Apart from my own kids, just one that I can think of:

Girl:
Lorelei


----------



## Pink1981

Girls:
Amber
Lucy
Leila

Boys:
Korrey
Zach
Roman


----------



## Elljo3

Penelope 
Imogen
Emily

No boys


----------



## JessyG

Three girls recently.

Robyn
Phoebe
Mollie

No boys lately although we have a boy and a girl coming soon in our street!


----------



## ellahopesky

Girls:
Felicity
Aurora
Charlotte
Sienna
Maya
Imogen
Eleni

Boys:
Archie x2
Rex
Aiden x2
Michael


----------



## gingajewel

Girls:

Edie
Layla
Amber

Boys:

Ronnie
George
Thomas


----------



## stiletto_mom

Boys:
Noah
Darron
Nicholas
Linus

Girls:
Rosalie


----------



## mummyruston

Darcey
Darcey
Alice

Dylan
Samuel

And soon to be a Frankie and a Joseph


----------



## mummyruston

gingajewel said:


> Girls:
> 
> Edie
> Layla
> Amber
> 
> Boys:
> 
> Ronnie
> George
> Thomas

Edie is my top choice if a girl and I live in the Mids - whereabouts does Edie live?


----------



## sue_88

Thomas
Benjamin
David

Emma
Charlotte
Olivia


----------



## BethHx

mummyruston said:


> gingajewel said:
> 
> 
> Girls:
> 
> Edie
> Layla
> Amber
> 
> Boys:
> 
> Ronnie
> George
> Thomas
> 
> Edie is my top choice if a girl and I live in the Mids - whereabouts does Edie live?Click to expand...

I live in the midlands and onlu ever met one she was Edith on bc. Lovely name.


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh aaaand Ruby, Nena and Indigo, forgot about them!


----------



## Caitie44

Girls:
Siddalee
Annalyn

Boys:
Samuel
David
Hunter


----------



## SurpriseBub

A little girl named Indie :)


----------



## mummyruston

If we have another girl she'll be Edith on bc too - her choice for when she's older to be who she wants :) x


----------



## teal

Lilia
Paige
Hannah

Justin
Jasper
Lucas


----------



## JessyG

Oh and an Imogen too.


----------



## littlelily

Isla
Maisie
Erin
Isabelle

Thomas x2
Noah
Arthur
Eric


----------



## xLottiex

Leia
Poppy
Phoebe
Aimee

Noah
Bailey
Oliver
Albie
Joel

Im in the UK


----------



## gingajewel

mummyruston said:


> gingajewel said:
> 
> 
> Girls:
> 
> Edie
> Layla
> Amber
> 
> Boys:
> 
> Ronnie
> George
> Thomas
> 
> Edie is my top choice if a girl and I live in the Mids - whereabouts does Edie live?Click to expand...

Wolverhampton hun x


----------



## Pinkie_Pie

Lacey, Jasmine, Mason, Eli, Charlie,


----------



## Tasha

Girls:
Evie
Abigail
Nia

Boys:
Leonard
Alfie
Ethan


----------



## bumblebeexo

Girls
Jorgie
Anna
Isabella (mine)

Boys
Ollie
Lonnie
Ian


----------



## mummyruston

Cheers gingajewel - I'm in Sutton Coldfield so no Edie 2 at school I'm
Hoping :)


----------



## havingmyfirst

I'm a year reception teacher... Definitely most popular names this year are... Edie, Evie, Elsie, Amelie, Amelia

Boys lists of jakes, jacks

Last babies born... Albie and River
Girls... Grace, Charlotte and Brooke


----------



## mummyruston

havingmyfirst said:


> I'm a year reception teacher... Definitely most popular names this year are... Edie, Evie, Elsie, Amelie, Amelia
> 
> Boys lists of jakes, jacks
> 
> Last babies born... Albie and River
> Girls... Grace, Charlotte and Brooke

As in those names are repeated in your school class of 30?


----------



## Siobhan14

Colin, Griffin, Myles
Amelia, Harper, Scarlett


----------



## jessmke

Neveah (nicknamed Neve)
Gretel
Charlie
Everett
James


----------



## kksy9b

Boys:
James
Camden
Charles (mine)

Girls:
Sierra
Addie
Raelynn


----------



## Jessicahide

Lily may
Lexi
Summer

Jude
Andreas
Henry


----------



## madseasons

Girls:
Matilda
Freya (mine)
Allison 

Boys:
Declan
Dwayne
David


----------



## havingmyfirst

mummyruston said:


> havingmyfirst said:
> 
> 
> I'm a year reception teacher... Definitely most popular names this year are... Edie, Evie, Elsie, Amelie, Amelia
> 
> Boys lists of jakes, jacks
> 
> Last babies born... Albie and River
> Girls... Grace, Charlotte and Brooke
> 
> As in those names are repeated in your school class of 30?Click to expand...

In our year group of 79 there are more than one of those names.


----------



## BethMaassen

Girls:
Athena
Sophia
Paislee

Boys:
Channing


----------



## mazndave

Girls:
Zoe
La'Rosa
Ava

Boys:
Henry
Jacob
Arthur


----------



## pippi_89

Danielle
Enfys Mae
Alexa Honour

Dominic Brian Llewelyn
Oliver Dafydd (ds)
Jack


----------



## MUMOF5

Jasper (x2)
Max (x2)
Hugo 
Edie


----------



## mommie2be

Haeden (my nephew)
Caroline
Jaxon
Grayson
Alayna
Emma


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Girls
Aerie
Isalyn
Mariah

Boys
Bowen
Dylan
Jordan


----------



## Blu10

Benjamin
Oscar
Jaxon
Hudson
Faith


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Girls:
Tatum
Olivia
Paisley

Boys:
Parker
Maxon
Remington (yeah, I'm not kidding lol)


----------



## LillyFleur

Annabelle Florence
Harriet Mary
Poppy Mia


----------



## Quartz

Alice x 2 Elodie Bernice and Emily for girls

Zane, Alfie and Bertie for boys


----------



## thexfadingpat

Nova
Marshall
Benedict
Kylon


----------



## DoodleDoo

Isla 
Lola
Layla 

(I think there's a 'la' popularity surge at the minute) :haha:

Harley 
Frankie
George


----------



## Bubbles1088

Girls:
Olivia
Emma
Ava

Boys:
Colin
Brian
Liam
Xander


----------



## kneeswrites

It's been a while since anyone I know had a baby, it feels like everyone has babies at the same time lol 

Girls:
Meredith
Elliot
Parker

Boys:
Harrison
Zion
Teddy


----------



## SparklesHeart

Luke


----------



## SoupDragon

Girls:
Alice
Amy
Daisy

Boys:
Zach
Patrick
William


----------



## Rhio92

Boys-
Riley
Harry
Pacem (Pronounced Patch-em)

Girls-
Isabella
Summer Rose
Elisabeth


----------



## Alea

Girls - Eliana, Alice, Lily-May and Lyla.

Boys - Jack, Teddy and Theo.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Boys..

Ralph
Eden
Arnie

Girls..

Alisha
Felicity
Rosemary

xx


----------



## TeddysGirl

Hummm, I don't know many people who have had babies but here's what I can remember -

:pink:
Jasmine
Amelia
Lilly-Mae

:blue:
Jacob
Joseph
Zak


----------



## CaptainMummy

Girls...
Eilidh
Isla
Jessica

Boys...
Kyle
James
Lewis


----------



## AJae

girls:
Evelyn
Holly Mae
anabelle

boys: 
arthur
arthur
stanley


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sophia
Amelia
Rory


----------



## stephanie1990

Neeve 
River 
:flower:


----------



## bombshellmom

Emmett Matthew
Sawyer Blayke
Sylas (Don't know middle name)
Sage (middle name? lol)
Jemma Leigh
Ursula (middle name?)
Jazzlynn Marie

these are all the new babies born within the last year, that i know! not too keen on any of these names to be honest, except for Sage, we were going to name our daughter Sage if she were a boy! xoxo


----------



## Tanikins

Amelia-rose

Cody-lee


----------



## havingmyfirst

We have heard of two rivers in the last month which suprises me as I thought it would be really unusual, one was a River-James


----------



## amelia26

Jacob
Erin
Juliette
Sophie
Rowan


----------



## MUMOF5

Olivia
Harry
Henry


----------



## nicb26

Boys:
Darwin
Aaron
Stanley

Girls:
Ava-Rose
Blossom
Orla


----------



## cupcakekate

Elsie
Niamh
Erin


----------



## PitaKat

Girls
Kinleigh
Rylea
Emma-Elisia
Caitlyn
Aaralyn
Gabriella

Boys
Jaxon
Gabriel


----------



## madseasons

Two new babes:

Girl: Oriana (Or EE AH na)

Boy: Max


----------



## emyandpotato

Adam John
Leo


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Seraphina


----------



## littlelily

Emilia
Georgia
Alena
Lana

All girls!


----------



## LoraLoo

Martha, Sam, Ruby x


----------



## Neferet

Jac and ruby


----------



## Buttercup84

Vincent, Lula, Ella, Ralph, Layla, Maddie


----------



## Rafferty

Girls: Piper, Esme, DeEtte, Clea, Rosalie, Siena, Gwen
No boys!

Kind of uncommon names for all these girls!


----------



## highhopes19

Girls: Lois, Lyra
Boys: kian


----------



## BethMaassen

_One new baby! Born yesterday (her first girl, she already has 6boys) 

The name is: Aisha_


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Elsie
Jack
Silas
Olive


----------



## ClaireMommaB

Kai
Jaxson
Clementine
Poppy
Oliver


----------



## Tasha

Now it's my little man; Orion.


----------



## cherrished

Elijah 
Isla 
Jacob


----------



## AndiTTC

girls:
Penelope
Zoe
Maria

boys:
Dominic
Luigi
Riley


----------



## molly86

All these babies were born on the last 12 months 
Jacob
William
Brax
George
Oliver
Alfie

Dolly-Mae 
Annie
Sophie


----------



## Alea

I can add my daughter to the list now! She's Maisie Grace.


----------



## Islabella

Girls: 
Natalie & Bethan (twins) 
Violet,
Isabelle, 
Bella x2 
Mia,
Ava,

Boys:
Angelo, 
Richie & Shane (twins)


----------



## Blu10

Dylan
Frankie
Freddy


----------



## AngelofTroy

Islabella said:


> Richie & Shane (twins)

Seriously?!!


----------



## NennaKay

*Girls*:
Olivia Marie
Lexi Marie 
Charlotte Ryn
Katherine Mae
Layla Ann
Natalie Diane 
Marian Corinne
Macey Jo
Ally & Emma
Vivian

*Boys*:
Samuel 
Arlo William
Waylon
Clayton Daniel
Hudson Leon James 
Cole Michael

Soon to be Preston, Spencer, and Isaiah


----------



## LaBamba

In the last year 

-Girls-
Raven
Mia
Ashlyn
Rosalie


-Boys-
Lucas
Xavier
Oscar
Harrison
Elijah


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Willow
Jessica
Noah


----------



## craquinette

Girls:
Willow
Neve
Lucy

Boys:
Ethan
Theo (Theodore)
Elliott


----------



## AngelofTroy

Acquaintances had a Jasmine and a Harvey recently


----------



## Mimzy3

Girls:
Alexa Marie
Honor 
Mia Marie

Boys:
Jaxson
Declan
Duke


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Last three girls:
Luna
Mikayla
Juliette

Boys:
Valor
Blayke
Samuel


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Orla
Jenson
Jack


----------



## jessiebella86

Lots of theo/Theodore's
Louie
Willow


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Girl: Ainslea
Boy: Frankie (not sure if nn)


----------



## Caelli86

Last boy and girl I know to have been born is:

Freddie and Lara


----------



## Lauren999

Girl : Harvey Jean. Boy: Adam John


----------



## Lauren999

I know twins that recently both had babies. The one called her son Tyler and the other called her daughter Taylor.


----------



## mrs_sasquatch

My niece was born in April and she is Abigail Joan. Not a lot of babies recently around me...but at least 12 on the way. :)


----------



## CandiceSj

Boys: 
Rayan
Logan
Austin

Girls: 
Leyla
Zoe


----------



## ellahopesky

2 boys: Miller and Lucas


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugo


----------



## ellahopesky

oh, and a Noah!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

ruby and henry


----------



## cupcakekate

Henry, George, Freddie

Daisy, Olivia


----------



## JessyG

Caitlin


----------



## AngelofTroy

Henrietta


----------



## babydustcass

Margo


----------



## Chicalia

Melody and Hensley


----------



## Milalacht

Oktavian (youngest of 8 children...his older brother is called Septimus)...I don't know if I like it.

Ole. his Dad is from the Danish Border so it fits with the Nordic theme, I suppose.


----------



## LynAnne

Last boys were Stanley and Dexter.
Last girl was Faye


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Poppy


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Luna


----------



## SecondNote

Girl: Riley
Boy: Trevor


----------



## MummyKK

Girls: Olivia
Lucy
Grace

Boys: Jack
Isaac
Eli


----------



## ttc126

Nora
Harper


Tucker
Oliver


----------



## PitaKat

Boys:
Jack
Elijah
August

Girl:
Presley


----------



## AngelofTroy

Girls: Neve, Gracie 
Boys: Jonah, Otis


----------



## Buttercup84

Lorena Mae
James
Charlie Albert Eric
Milo Philip Robert


----------



## Mimzy3

girls :phoebe, Izzy, Masie, Skylee 

boys: Kia, Henry


----------



## Caitie44

Girls:
Penelope
Aaliyah
Laylah

Boys:
Laken
Finley


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Willow
Theo
Ruben
Olivia


----------



## DaisyAnne

Boys:
Darius
Brooks
Sebastian

Girls: 
Caitlin
Grace
Etta
Josephine (Josie)


----------



## Mthoodmom

Girls: 
Alexis
Kenzie
Eily (pronounced eye-lee)

Boys:
Clark
Adrian


----------



## Qmama79

Last two are Thomas & Florence


----------



## cupcakekate

Oscar


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

James


----------



## NennaKay

Caleb
Lane
Preston

Charlotte


----------



## Lucy3

Hope 

Max 
Joseph


----------



## Neferet

Megan


----------



## salamander91

Hallie
Harlow-Mae


----------



## missbabes

Oliver
Jake
Walter

Jessica-Rose
Lacey
Emily


----------



## Elizabella

Daimon
Annabell
Justin
Roran
Damien
Benjamin


----------



## fxmummyduck

Elliott
Louie
Freja
Mia
Connor


----------



## NennaKay

Eliana


----------



## Blu10

Toby and Sienna


----------



## babydustcass

Leland, isabelle, Harry, marcie


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Girls:
Sadie Grace
Dakota Lynn
Haley Grace


Boys:
Liam Tyler
Grant Bradley
Flynn James


----------



## JLFx3

Everyone I know has been having boys lately &#55357;&#56833; 

Boys 
Finley
Kai
Aiden 

Girls
Isla
Ellie-mae


----------



## Hopeful1479

Girls:

Claire
Brooklyn
Brielle

Boys:

Lucas
Harrison
Flynn


----------



## gumb69

Georgia
Anara
Donnacha


----------



## bumblebeexo

Boys - Noah, Hayden, Leyton, Jack

Girls - Jessie, Eloise


----------



## BookGeek

Girls:
Evelyn
Margaret Elizabeth
Laura Margaret

Boys:
Emory
Anthony
Davis


----------



## Spudtastic

Girls:
Liana
Cuba
Marley

Boys:
Finn 
Samuel


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Seren
Rowan
Feliex


----------



## Laroawan

Boys:
Avery
Jaxon
Ryder
Kian

Girls:
Lily
Aurora
Olivia
Marley


----------



## tylernordi

Girls:
Raina
Mirielle (called Miri)
Annika (Called Nika)

Boys:
Jaxon
Jace
Ryder


----------



## jaspie

Boys 
Charlie 
Thomas
Ezra
Clement 
Oscar
Noah

Girls
Isla 
Alice 
Elsie


----------



## Babybows

Evi, Cleo, Minousch, Noah (just girls &#128516;)


----------



## threebirds

George, Tara


----------



## Bumblebee117

William and Lotta


----------



## missbabes

Layla
Ophelia 

No boys for a while now


----------



## hellojello25

Girls: 

Everly
Kenley
Madeline


Boys:
Jacob
Jacob
Lincoln


----------



## BethMaassen

BethMaassen said:


> Girls:
> Athena
> Sophia
> Paislee
> 
> Boys:
> Channing

As of the 23rd of December 2015, I can add 

Moira on to the girls list!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girls- Jax Valor

Boys- Finley Christopher


----------



## cupcakekate

Rosie


----------



## Dramaqueeny

eva
rachel
Robyn


Oliver
Ben
Eliot


----------



## xx Emily xx

Bailey
Kai
Scott

Grace
Eleanor
Isla


----------



## babydust818

Adalynn, Addison, Skyla

August, Miles, Kensley


----------



## maria43

Madelyn
Rosie
Violet

Benjamin
Lucas
Oliver


----------



## banana07

Amy 
Chloe
Holly

James
Ethan
Alex


----------



## Bumblebee117

Girl called Honey


----------



## lfrans

boys:

Mason
Levi
Rory

Girls:

Esther
Neeve


----------



## chelsealynnb

Lennyx (different, eh?)
Carmen
Isabella

Boy:
Lincoln
Presley
Emmett


----------



## discoclare

Girls:
Fearne
Isla
Margot

Boys:
Rory
Rory
Rory
!!! (none of those three people know each other, one is a friend, one a family member and one a neighbour)


----------



## MrsLemon

Girls:
Penny
Elyithiya
Tabithia

Boys
Elijah
Oliver
Marcus


----------



## minties

Girl: Rafferty


----------



## Tanikins

Aria


----------



## Em260

Emily and Sophia


----------



## Mimzy3

girl 
Emerson
Shilo 

boy
Liam
Aston 
Maxwell


----------



## pippi_89

Elsie Anne
Pippa
Roxanne Marie

Alfie J
Felix
George


----------



## MrsAmk

Soren
Mekko
Hutch

Savannah
Lilah
Hadley


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Logan
Ryker
Eastin

Emalynn
Juliette
London


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Violet
Harley
Harrison
Riley


----------



## LoraLoo

Maxwell
Emmy


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

.


----------



## MelliPaige

I don't really like some of these names, at least not for my own kids. I really don't like the spellings of most..but these are the last few

Boys
Kamden
Khristian
Kolt

Girls
Hadley (I like this one)
Maylee
MaKaylei

I wouldn't choose those for my own kids but to each their own? My boys are Leo Matthew and Brice William


----------



## loveylove

Megan
Arlo 
Alex


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Logan


----------



## pam1532

Girls

Izabella
Scarlett
Alaina
Darcy
Eunseo (korean)


Boys

Callum
Ralphie
Lewis


----------



## Redhead84

Last names were Harley which I think is awful (but you can't say that right haha!) and Sophie.


----------



## KylasBaby

Kaliyah and Brooklyn for girls. Rory for a boy. Those are the most recent at November, December and February.


----------



## Mimzy3

MelliPaige said:


> I don't really like some of these names, at least not for my own kids. I really don't like the spellings of most..but these are the last few
> 
> Boys
> Kamden
> Khristian
> Kolt
> 
> Girls
> Hadley (I like this one)
> Maylee
> MaKaylei
> 
> I wouldn't choose those for my own kids but to each their own? My boys are Leo Matthew and Brice William

My son is Bryce :flower:


----------



## LillyFleur

Elizabeth (my DD)
Grayson 
Luke 
Wilfred :wacko:


----------



## ttc126

Recently, I heard of a Bruno


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Willow


----------



## nessaw

From my nct group:
Girls

Tallulah
Asha
Leila 
Eva

Boys

Charlie
William
Finn
Louie

My cousin's baby boy-Hunter.


----------



## casann

Roxanne


----------



## bumblebeexo

Recently 3 babies I know were born, called Ava, Theo and Peter.


----------



## pandacub

Ava 
Blossom 
Layla 

Oscar 
Floyd 
Rufus


----------



## Elisheva009

Noa (girl)

Ilaria (girl)

Joseph (boy)


----------



## LoraLoo

Sienna
Neve


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Rose


----------



## Elphaba12

Boys

Ryan
Saul 
Finn 

Girls

Norah
Madison 
Anna


----------



## shellideaks

Pennie


----------



## Mimzy3

Boy: Liam 

Girl: Sophia


----------



## MUMOF5

Franklin
Freddie x2
Charlie
Jacob

Isla
Amelia


----------



## sailorsgirl

Girls:
Amelia
Penelope
Neenah

Boys:
Jacob
Ralph
Cameron


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Poppy


----------



## Caitie44

Bryson (boy)


----------



## isabella92

Sophia-Rose
Madeleine
Amelia
Lucille (Lucie)
Joseph
Wilson James
Alexander (Alex) 
Max


----------



## AngelofTroy

Isabella


----------



## LoraLoo

Reuben


----------



## Buttercup84

Dominic (mine :))
James
Niall


----------



## ZooMa

Leo

Zoe


----------



## molly86

Girls
Aoife
Harley

Boy 
Roscoe


----------



## JumpingIn

Isabelle
James
Daniel
Grace
Elsie


----------



## corgankidd

There's been a quite a few babies born within my friends recently.
Girls:
Ever
Athena
Stellabelle
Anastasia
Alina

Boys:
Jack
West
Cutler


----------



## MelliPaige

Bryson and Brady

Bretton and bryer

Both twins!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ffion
Esme


----------



## KBCupcake

Gracie and Katie


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Imogen
Theodore
Penny


----------



## caz_hills

Rowan 
Orlando


----------



## LoraLoo

Bram
Reuben


----------



## JessdueJan

Emmi
Arabella
Agnes (Aggy) 


Rufus
Jenson
Freddie


----------



## Jox

I can't even remember the last baby born but my ohs sister is pregnant and having an Oliver x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lucy


----------



## gingajewel

Edie
Leo
Charlie
Laney
Vienna


----------



## bella816

Amelia-Rose
Kinzy
Parker
Karsen


----------



## malia

Sienna
Charlotte
Morgan

All girls.


----------



## weepolly

Girls ..
Leah 
Lilly-Rose 
Charlie

Boys ..
Kieran
Luke
Mikey


----------



## broodymrs

Girls
Sophia
Lauren
Sophie

Boys
Alfie
Jake
Dylan (my baby boy &#128149;)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Arlo
Charlotte x


----------



## smileyfaces

Theodore


----------



## Tryingagain3

Girls 
Eliza
Alisia
Evie (mine)
Erin
Isla
Esmé

Boys
Oliver
Gabriel 
Isaac 
Harry
George
Freddie


----------



## LilacPetal

Kennedy
Isabella
Maura
Aubrey
Oceana

All girls in the last year


----------



## cvd16

Girls:
Olive
Lola
Layla

Boys:
Lincoln
Elliot
Vincent
Brixton 
Carter


----------



## sma1588

lilly
everly
luke
owen( due in june)


----------



## malia

Rhia 
Brody


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Poppy
Louie


----------



## AngelofTroy

Joseph
Frances


----------



## true_believer

Jude
Owen
Jamie
Autumn


----------



## emicakess

Emery


----------



## PitaKat

Girls:
Camilla
Ila
Abigail

Boy:
Destin


----------



## SweetDreams86

Boys:
Boone
Grayson


Girls:
Charlotte
Mariam
Audrey


----------



## Mrs.R

Tristan
Oscar

Lilly
Monae


----------



## Wish85

A little girl, & they named her Astra.


----------



## Sapphire86

Levi and Parker


----------



## jenmcn1

Coby & Abigail(Abbey for nn)


----------



## JessyG

Lucas
Lucas
Sarah


----------



## wishuwerehere

Eva miriam, ilana jax and jessica florence. All quite different and all girls!


----------



## Angusplusone

Clancy, girl
Bowen, girl
Isla, girl
Edie, girl


----------



## Buffyx

Parker
Stella
Ezra
Lachlan


----------



## Mimzy3

Mason
Logan
Pim
Oliver 
Ryleigh-girl


----------



## LoraLoo

Luca
Francesca


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jenson
Eden
Riley


----------



## Bubbles1088

Alexis
Maggie
Braeden
Wade


----------



## AngelofTroy

Juniper (my dd)
Esther 
Alfie


----------



## KES1024

Audrey Nicole
Constance Ann
William Van


----------



## +tivethoughts

Jackson
Alfie


----------



## Weebles

Anastasia (f)
Bowie (m)


----------



## Tanikins

Joseph
Max
Finely
Sebastian 
Jayden

Sophia
Luna


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Esme


----------



## Alea

My daughter, Lottie May.


----------



## JumpingIn

AngelofTroy said:


> Juniper (my dd)
> Esther
> Alfie

I'm really glad you went with Juniper! It suits her


----------



## Ro168

boys
Zachary (Zac)
Matthew

girls: 
Amara
Olive


----------



## Lucy3

Jeremy 
Xavier 

Adeline


----------



## molly86

Rocco

Katelyn


----------



## LoraLoo

James


----------



## smileyfaces

Emily


----------



## MontyMad

Lillie


----------



## ikaria

Boys:
Marcel
Nay
Gael

Girls:
Tia
Masha
Elena


----------



## Mamana

Sydney
Adeline
Wyatt


----------



## tcinks

Boy: Liam
Girl: Baylee


----------



## fxmummyduck

Lance


----------



## Lucy3

Jack


----------



## kimmy04

Girls were Catalina, Ivy and Emilie.
Boys were Dominic, Everett and Noah.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Isabelle


----------



## TeddysGirl

Boys: Harrison, Ralphy, William, Toren, Teddy
Girls: NONE seems everyone I know is having boys !


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Olivia


----------



## MUMOF5

Noah


----------



## BethMaassen

Grayson


----------



## LunaRose

Arlo, Sidney, Miles, Niamh


----------



## Lucy3

Angus


----------



## xx Emily xx

Imogen Olivia Freya 
Theo


----------



## beccabonny

Girls: Claire, Lilah Belle, Ayla
Boys: Crispian Diez, Oliver, Patrick Logan


----------



## gigglebox

MacKenzie, Caitlyn, Autumn
Samuel, William, Nolan


----------



## MUMOF5

Willow &#127872;


----------



## ikaria

Mia (just born an hour ago :) )


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Nova


----------



## ButternutBabe

Noah and Savanna


----------



## Lucy3

Caspian


----------



## smileyfaces

Baxter :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Fox


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rosie


----------



## LoraLoo

Aurelia


----------



## smileyfaces

I know a few these last two weeks actually:

Noah
Everleigh
Amelia
Fox
Lily
Rosie
Sonny


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Fox is getting popular?


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Fox is getting popular?

Yes!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I keep seeing it now x


----------



## MontyMad

Frederick


----------



## AngelofTroy

Zac, Callie, Darcey, Amelia, Stanley


----------



## krissie328

Allister


----------



## JumpingIn

Eleanor
Isabella 
Elvis (really!)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Autumn


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Isobel


----------



## Lucy3

Smiley faces I'm glad you went with Baxter! &#128153;


----------



## LynAnne

Imogen
Saoirse
Louie
Henry


----------



## smileyfaces

Lucy3 said:


> Smiley faces I'm glad you went with Baxter! &#128153;

Aw thank you :) He suits it!


----------



## Fruitmash

Parker, I thought it was cute but DH looked at me like I was mad lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Esme


----------



## 2have4kids

Heath 
Sebastian

Chloe
MacKinley (my little girl last year)
Kinsley


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Marley


----------



## MUMOF5

Willow
Alfie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Alexa


----------



## Fluffycookie

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Isobel


I love that name ^^ sadly my husband is not too fond of it :(


----------



## molly86

Hatty
Evelyn

Kaiden


----------



## Jessicahide

My Andrew and my Isobel xxxxx <3 :cloud9:


Maya
Maddison


----------



## Fruitmash

Delilah


----------



## craquinette

Aren
Enzo
Chloe
Zoe
Elea


----------



## Spudtastic

Freja
Olive
Ciara


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love isobel too

Edward


----------



## MUMOF5

Elsie &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## LoraLoo

MUMOF5 said:


> Elsie &#128149;&#128149;

Aw huge congrats! Beautiful name x


----------



## April12016

Greer
Reed


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Theodore...teddy x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Heard a Fox online today and another Fox in our NCT group..x


----------



## Wish85

Benson - little boy


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aria


----------



## Rscha

Girls:
Sylvie

Everyone else either used Ava or Isla. I'm not talking about one or two people. There have to be a dozen babies in my area/circle in the last few months named Ava or Isla. It's crazy!

Boys:
Derek
Myles
Ferris


----------



## Wish85

Also, McFarlane - girl


----------



## dre

Girls:

Zoey 
Kali
Harper

Boys:

Carson
Sawyer
Jude


----------



## LoraLoo

Logan


----------



## wtbmummy

Friends little girl is Isla. Born July xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Nct one again...harris


----------



## JT2013

Boys

Fergus
Archie(x4!)
Charlie
Rory
Oliver
Evan

Girls
Rosa
Phoebe
Layla
Luna
Iris


----------



## ikaria

Ian


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Otis Fox


----------



## Bevziibubble

David Joseph


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Eve


----------



## fij123

Boys: Joshua and David

Girls: Honey and Katie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Ivey


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Nell


----------



## xx Emily xx

Daisy
Leo


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Nelly (NCT)
Arla (NCT)


----------



## LoraLoo

Maggie


----------



## Lucy3

Sienna


----------



## smileyfaces

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Nell

Thought that was Neil at first glance :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

smileyfaces said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Nell
> 
> Thought that was Neil at first glance :lol:Click to expand...

When I read the message i the chat I read it as Neil too &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Noah


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hazel


----------



## Lucy3

William (Billy)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hailee (though I prefer the spelling "Hailey").


----------



## Wish85

Poppy


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Girl: Harper
Boy: Aiden


----------



## kirstybumx3

Dion


----------



## missbabes

Abbie (my little sweetheart)
Mabel


----------



## Andi86

Mila for girl
Ezra for boy


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Friends baby: Hadley
Niece: Sienna


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Violet :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Felix


----------



## LoveCakes

Robin boy)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jamie


----------



## kirstybumx3

Sienna


----------



## ClipMyWings

Kylie & Chase. :)


----------



## JessicaAnne

Isla :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Maggie
Gemma
George


----------



## Wish85

Hendrix :blue:


----------



## LoraLoo

Edith


----------



## Wish85

Ari


----------



## BecksBabyB

Nell


----------



## Wish85

Pearl
Thea


----------



## clynn393

Girls:
Maelee
Skylar
Abigail

Boys:
Rowan
Lane
Noah

Cool idea!


----------



## clynn393

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Nova

That is what I plan on naming my girl if I have one! :flower:


----------



## Twag

Beatrice 
Summer


----------



## BlueChameleon

Maisie 
River


----------



## clynn393

My nephew's name is River. :) It's getting so common!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oliver


----------



## ChibiLena

Enzo


----------



## StillPraying

Hunter Wayne
Beau Grayson (2nd baby in the last 6 months with that name)


----------



## kirstybumx3

Hermione grace


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Georgia Ray. 
They're calling her George. :D


----------



## Dream.dream

Boys 
Tias
Henson
Clark 

Girls 
Avery
Arya
Rosie


----------



## StillPraying

Charlotte Julia


----------



## LoraLoo

Eden


----------



## dan-o

Jude


----------



## StillPraying

Hartley (girl)
Charlotte (girl)
Abram (boy)
Liam (boy)


----------



## LoraLoo

Tommy
Max


----------



## kirstybumx3

Dolly.


----------



## dan-o

clynn393 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Nova
> 
> That is what I plan on naming my girl if I have one! :flower:Click to expand...

Funny to see this pop up! That's what I've just called my puppy!


----------



## JessyG

Oran


----------



## smileyfaces

Eva Rose

Ivy


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thomas 
Maisie


----------



## LoraLoo

Layla


----------



## Tishybabe

Abigail Grace

Jacob William
Luke Nikolai
Ellis Martin


----------



## JessdueJan

Ella 
Nathaniel


----------



## StillPraying

Brentley


----------



## george83

Madison and Max (not connected but quite nice names for twins!)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Isla


----------



## Babybump2017

Isla Rose, Enzo, Luca, Francesca(NN frankie) and Harley.


----------



## StillPraying

Emma Rose


----------



## laura109

Hollie
Ella
Ellie

Taylor
Jacob
William


----------



## 060509.x

Harvey


----------



## Bevziibubble

Avery


----------



## LoraLoo

Max
Grace
Elizabeth


----------



## StillPraying

Jackson
Xavier


----------



## misspriss

Wyatt
Greyson
Adeline
Patrick


----------



## DebbieF

Reilly


----------



## SonnyH

Eliza
Isla
Savannah
Teddy 
Phoebe


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Kevin
Benjamin
Penelope


----------



## StillPraying

Cash Ace


----------



## StillPraying

Audrey Renee


----------



## Missbb2591

Girls-
Dolly
Evelyn
Autumn

Boys-
Jack 
Jax 
Oliver


----------



## StillPraying

Athena


----------



## Sasha92

Girl:
Videl
Piper
Kiara 

Boy:
Jeremiah
Jacob
Samuel


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rebecca


----------



## Guppy051708

:pink:

Trinity
Willow
Rayla

:blue:

Hunter
Xavier
Trent


----------



## Bevziibubble

Ruby


----------



## LoraLoo

Layla


----------



## LoraLoo

Layla


----------



## Cariad_x

Girl - Ava Elizabeth and Alexandra Agnes 

Boy - Kallan Patrick


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ezra


----------



## StillPraying

Kaylee :pink:


----------



## LilacPetal

Benjamin


----------



## Bevziibubble

Madeline


----------



## LoraLoo

George and Eliza (twins)
Hudson


----------



## Pipakoka

Boys: Ian
Ryan
David

Girls: Ana
Ema
Madalyn

:)


----------



## JessyG

Boy - Oran
Girl - Sophie, Harper


----------



## Bevziibubble

Alexander


----------



## Jlh05

Jude


----------



## Feathers09

Girls:
Nora 
Isabela
Emma

Boys: 
James
Jordy
Kaige


----------



## tashalyct

Kit and Freddie :flower:


----------



## Babybump2017

^ kit and Freddie being my grandparents names! How strange

My most recent ones I've heard are kaiden and Penelope


----------



## AmyKai

friends baby girl is Evelyne nickname Evie.


----------



## Lucy3

Hamish 
Hugo


----------



## Sarahcake

My friends just had a gorgeous little boy called Cohen :)


----------



## nnaime

Ace


----------



## LoraLoo

Benjamin


----------



## Bevziibubble

Laila


----------



## Jlh05

Friend of mine just had a baby boy named Harrison
And other one named her girl Aria


----------



## crazylilth1ng

My friend had a boy called Charlie recently and I just had my son and his name is Dante.


----------



## Josie Belinda

Girls: Joanna, Grace and Arianna

Boys: Robert, Lucas and Daniel


----------



## Bevziibubble

River


----------



## LoraLoo

Edie


----------



## krissie328

Caspian


----------



## Buffyx

Hugo


----------



## Babybump2017

Isla


----------



## AnneD

John


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Penelope 
Oscar


----------



## Bevziibubble

Madeline


----------



## oliv

lennox


----------



## Buffyx

Emme


----------



## Wish85

Kai
Blake and 
Dallas (mine)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Emma


----------



## Charm23

Boys:
Alfie
Max
Evan

Girls:
Esme
Evelyn or Rose (They've not quite decided)
Skyla


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl: Abigail


----------



## StillPraying

Jacob


----------



## AngelofTroy

Ned 
Lola 
Callie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aubree


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Dante (mine)
Clara
Layla


----------



## LoraLoo

Ranaya
Poppy 
Finley
Sebastian 
Max


----------



## Sarahcake

Braylon (not a fan)
Roman Lee (do like this) 

Both boys, both today


----------



## krissie328

Caspian Alexander


----------



## JennyYearn

Timothy and Brianna :) (not mine)


----------



## tankel

:pink:
Kendall
Isabella

:blue:
Everett
Oliver James


----------



## StillPraying

My own, Wyatt Eugene :)


----------



## tankel

StillPraying said:


> My own, Wyatt Eugene :)

Oh I like that. Two classics.


----------



## PitaKat

Nathanael
Flint
Athena


----------



## WackyMumof2

One of the kids in DS2's class, her Mum has just had her second little girl and OMG she's adorable!! I think from memory she called her Jaylee. LOVE it!! Her first daughter is Savvy.


----------



## faith82

Esmé
Evie

Oliver


----------



## Arohanui

Max
Benjamin

Esme
Amelie 
Kate


----------



## Babybump2017

Layla - my baby :)

Recent others I know of:

:pink:
Billie
Tallulah-Rose
Darcey
Evie 
Scarlett
Krystella Elise

:blue: 
Kaizer
Teddy


----------



## xx Emily xx

Theo 
Harrison

Elizabeth
Grace


----------



## Missbb2591

Freddie
Charlie 
Ivy


----------



## DesertDweller

Girls: 
Darcy 
Louisa

Boys: 
James 
Chandler


----------



## mattison

GIRL:

Talon
Lyra


----------



## Bevziibubble

Boy: Andrew 
Girl: Erin


----------



## Sarahcake

Girl: Freya Olivia


----------



## chellelou21

Boy: Henry
Girl: Matilda


----------



## ToriTami

Girls:
Mya
Noah
London

Boys:
Noah
Ashton
Ezra


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hm I like this thread. Let me think. I can only think of 2 each.
Anna
Kayla

Evan
Ryder


----------



## fxmummyduck

Girls. Callie
Lily 
Boys. Oliver Zachary 
Oliver Benjamin
Charlie


----------



## Guppy051708

Boy: Ryder
Boy: Gunner


----------



## Missbb2591

Boy: Elliott


----------



## LillyFleur

Freya Rose


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jack


----------



## apple_20

Boys
Noah
Ned

girls
Felicity 
Rose


----------



## Missbb2591

India


----------



## sevenofnine

Boys:
Tobias
Phoenix

No girls that I personally know recently!


----------



## LoraLoo

Harlow
Indi
Ismay
Imogen
Florence


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Jack and Jeffrey


----------



## cheree89

Mila


----------



## Missbb2591

Alfie


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Jacob


----------



## WackyMumof2

Jaylee - DS2's little friend at school became a big sister a few weeks ago.
Alexander - my little dude.
Vincent - Hubby stepbrother's new son.
There is another kid in DS2's who's mother just had her second little boy but not sure of his name.


----------



## highhopes19

My cousin had a little girl 2 weeks ago called Nova x


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Kinsleyanne


----------



## StrawBerry2

Boys: Luke 
Reagan
Corbin

Girls: Essie
Evie
Lisa-Marie (My niece/ God daughter)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Theo


----------



## nessaw

Nathan and Ava


----------



## momwithbabies

Jude - such a cool name! I always wanted a boy named Jude, but DH never liked it.


----------



## ttc126

momwithbabies said:


> Jude - such a cool name! I always wanted a boy named Jude, but DH never liked it.

I have a Jude! My dh wasnt a huge fan either but its grown on him &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AmyKai

Malachi. So cool


----------



## Bonnie11

Ivy
Luna
Edward
Koa
Rufus


----------



## molly86

Harry
James Philip

Thea Olivia


----------



## Skye82

Ooh I like this idea.

Boys
Santiago
Jack
Max

Girls
Nina
Rosa
Loreto


----------



## amytrisha

Girls 
Everleigh
Pollie
Elena

Boys
Arlo
Jayden
Sage


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Caleb


----------



## Bevziibubble

Finnegan


----------



## Sarahcake

Going to add my daughters name to this, 

Harley Ann


----------



## navywag

Florence
Anaya
Molly

Otto
Archie
Chace
Oliver


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aubrey
Jenson
Willow


----------



## MrsJones1986

River
Oscar

Willow
Harper
Amaia
Lily
Penelope
Emily


----------



## MUMOF5

Aislynne
Halle
Aaron
Adam
Beau


----------



## pippi_89

Bella Rose
Bobby
Morty
Ruby Jayne
Eleanor Frances (mine!)
Niamh Amelia


----------



## bumblebeexo

Henrie
Danny


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ellie
Gretel
Miles


----------



## WackyMumof2

Jackson Wyatt (mine) and Jaylee.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Madelyn


----------



## amytrisha

Shay
Max


----------



## kksy9b

Elsie and Wyatt (twins)
Sophia


----------



## AmyKai

My friend has had a Reuben Maxwell


----------



## phantomfaery1

My friend recently had a little girl called annabel


----------



## george83

Scarlett
Poppy


----------



## Bevziibubble

William


----------

